# Where do I get a set of change gears for SB 9C?



## Pinresto (Feb 20, 2015)

I looked at a SB 9C today but it was missing the change gears. It had lots of other tooling and was priced right. I just need to see where they are and what they cost. This will be my first lathe so I really don't what to start off on the wrong foot. But, if I were to only buy some of them now are there certain gears that are used most often?


----------



## xalky (Feb 21, 2015)

You really don't know which gear your gonna need until you need it, so it's probably best to get a complete set. Here's a link for the gears: http://www.tools4cheap.net/products.php?cat=19 . He sells them individually,but maybe if you gave him a call, he'd give you a break on a complete set, its worth a shot. I've bought quite a lot from him and he's always been very fair.


----------



## mike1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pinresto said:


> I looked at a SB 9C today but it was missing the change gears. It had lots of other tooling and was priced right. I just need to see where they are and what they cost. This will be my first lathe so I really don't what to start off on the wrong foot. But, if I were to only buy some of them now are there certain gears that are used most often?



Measure your gear pitch and go to a power transmission distributor and order gears. I have a 1927  SB 9  junior . I ordered the change gears I needed and had them the next day.


----------



## GarageGuy (Mar 4, 2015)

There are used change gears on eBay regularly as well.  SB is a popular brand, and there is a fairly good supply of used parts around.  Shaft size and gear pitch may be the same as other brands like Logan, too.

GG


----------

